# dahdi is missing a required shared library: libnewt.so



## nerozero (Apr 7, 2020)

hello, 

today after running check I have found this message:

```
# pkg check -Bsdr
Checking all packages: 100%
dahdi is missing a required shared library: libnewt.so

# locate libnewt.so
/usr/local/lib/libnewt.so
/usr/local/lib/libnewt.so.0.52.20
/usr/local/lib/libnewt.so.52
```

I have rebuilded/reinstalled both packages(with dependencies) but the message is still there ..
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lamia (Apr 10, 2020)

I would think you are referring to a CentOS machine for PBX.

What package installed the library?


----------



## nerozero (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi Lamia,

Initially that was asterisk. Then I have removed it (dahdi) and reinstalled again (pkg delete -F)  with full rebuild of dependencies


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

What are the permissions on those /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so* files? The libraries seem to be there but your application can't read them, this may be caused by wrong permissions.


----------



## nerozero (Apr 10, 2020)

SirDice, Hello


```
# ls -la /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13 Apr  7 22:05 /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so -> libnewt.so.52
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

As you can see it's a link, show the permissions for all of them; `ls -la /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so*`


----------



## nerozero (Apr 10, 2020)

Here is the list:


```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     13 Apr  7 22:05 /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so -> libnewt.so.52
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  94472 Apr  7 22:05 /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so.0.52.20
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     18 Apr  7 22:05 /usr/local/lib/libnewt.so.52 -> libnewt.so.0.52.20
```


----------

